
Show HN: The first such advanced template builder for the Bulma CSS Framework - kemyd
https://bulma.dev/
======
kemyd
### Part I. Bulma Builder

Hi everyone!

I am the co-creator of Bulma Builder, which accelerates the work of developers
using the Bulma CSS Framework (v0.7.5).

We have released 170 components (and it grows!) and 460 Sass settings in
thematic grouped categories that can be used in a user-friendly interface
(drag & drop editor, color/font/shadow/size pickers).

We based the project on a technology we created and released six months ago
for Bootstrap Shuffle, which does the same thing, but for Bootstrap.

(BONUS) Every account created at [https://bulma.dev](https://bulma.dev) is
automatically active at
[https://bootstrapshuffle.com](https://bootstrapshuffle.com) \- and vice
versa!

### Part II. The Builder and The Offer

We spent last months on preparing the builder to work with any CSS framework
based on Sass.

That's why Bootstrap Shuffle works with Bootstrap 4.3.1 and Material for
Bootstrap 4.1.1, and Bulma Builder with Bulma 0.7.5.

And now We are looking for CREATIVE people (especially the experts in creating
UIKits) who would like to start their template builder, with their library of
components and styles, with their landing page, domain, user base, but using
our technology and infrastructure.

Interested? Contact me: builder@shuffle.dev (Dawid Andrzejewski)

PS. I am considering two settlement options:

Option A) 50/50 revenue split (great for freelancers, no upfront costs)

Option B) $999 / mo and 5/90 revenue split (great for companies/influencers
with large user base)

